# Seed pods



## Loopy_louh (Jan 19, 2016)

My mum brought home these seed pods for my four girls today, they've already had a good nibble on it and torn out most of the insides but I just want to check that it's safe for ratties.
It says suitable for mice and hamsters but these things always seem to leave rats out of the description...
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/rosewood-naturals-play-n-bedding-pods-2-pack


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't know about those until now I think they are fine as the fibers are short and break easily as it says in the description. Cotton balls for instance could be a health hazard with potential chocking and nails/toes getting stuck in its fibers. Here it is different- I can't be 100% sure as I never tried those but sounds safe to me. Obviously keep on eye on your rats as you should anyway each time you add something new to their environment Ket us know what they do with the nesting material or even pics


----------



## Loopy_louh (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm mostly worried about the seeds, but I suppose rats and mice have very similar dietary needs so it shouldn't be a problem. The fibres pull apart REALLY easily too, hopefully they won't try and eat too much fluff


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I googled it but couldn't find anything that says it could be bad. It says it is safe for bird and usually birds safe toys are also safe for rats. If it makes you worried, return it.


----------



## Sal (Mar 21, 2016)

Loopy_louh said:


> I'm mostly worried about the seeds, but I suppose rats and mice have very similar dietary needs so it shouldn't be a problem. The fibres pull apart REALLY easily too, hopefully they won't try and eat too much fluff


I wouldn't worry too much, rats won't usually eat stuff that isn't clearly food (although mine like to eat paper if they get a chance), should be fine... Just got to keep an eye on them


----------



## Loopy_louh (Jan 19, 2016)

The pod has been in the cage for a couple of days now, and it seems to be absolutely fine. Supposedly they are meant to use the fibres as bedding, but they've decided to use it as an interior design feature instead :joy:
I know rats are very clever with their food but even after 10 years I still go into panic mode whenever I give them something new


----------

